# Husband wants sex ALL THE TIME



## TooMuchFun (Aug 5, 2011)

I've been married for about 3 years. I'm 26, he's 27. Basically, I have the opposite problem of a lot of people on here. My husband wants too much sex. If he could, he would have sex with me multiple times a day, 7 days a week. Don't get me wrong, i'm very attracted to him and the sex is always amazing; he's attentive to my needs and likes and he makes sure that I'm satisfied. And I'm flattered that he finds me so attractive. But his drive is much, much higher than mine. I love sex as much as the next gal but I would like to do it maybe twice a week at most. I try to keep up with him and meet him halfway, but he can't seem to be able to adjust himself to that. Usually, he wants sex when he gets home from work, again before we go to sleep, and sometimes in the mornings before he leaves for work. On some days, he'll want to come home during lunch for a quickie (his office is very close to our place). And when we have sex, it seems as if he has endless stamina. I know some of you may ask "how can that be a bad thing?", but he'll often want to do it again and again and again when I'm wiped out after he's had sex with me two or three times. 

When he's craving sex and can't have it, he becomes like a pack-a-day smoker who is trying to quit cold turkey; he's fidgety, nervous, starts sweating, has trouble focusing, etc. if we're out shopping and he gets like that, i can tell that he'll want sex as soon as we get home. sometimes i'll give him a bj in the car just to to tide him over if we're on a long outing. i don't think he's a sex addict, since i associate that with reckless behavior like compulsive cheating or obsession with pornography (is that accurate?). He has never cheated on me, and he only looks at porn when i'm on my period or out of town visiting my family, which i don't begrudge him for. he says he's happy being monogamous, he just wants a lot of sex.

Everything else in our marriage is great. My husband a wonderful man, he is kind, caring, romantic, compassionate, helps out around the house, you name it. he just got promoted at work and seems to be doing well in his job so this hasn't negatively impacted his career. But I worry that when life gets more hectic, we won't be able to do it nearly as often as we do now (which is already not enough for him). Right now we have no kids and I'm only taking a couple of classes part-time, i'm basically a stay at home wife. But we eventually want to have kids and i'd like to start working at some point. that will inevitably affect our sex life, and i'm worried that our relationship might suffer as a result. in the back of my mind, i do fear that when the time comes that we can't have sex as often, he'll cheat on me to have his needs met. 

he's been like this since we've been together, with no let-up in sight. i think he might have an abnormally high sex drive and i'm wondering if he should have himself checked. but i also don't want to mess around with his physiology if there's nothing really wrong with him. any advice would be much appreciated. 

(sorry for the long post, just wanted to include all my thoughts)


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

No idea how to help you but I think he's a sex addict.


----------



## TooMuchFun (Aug 5, 2011)

magnoliagal said:


> No idea how to help you but I think he's a sex addict.


but aren't sex addicts prone to seek sex with multiple partners and/or obsessed with porn? he has never exhibited any of those behaviors (knock on wood).


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

TooMuchFun said:


> but aren't sex addicts prone to seek sex with multiple partners and/or obsessed with porn? he has never exhibited any of those behaviors (knock on wood).


Not necessarily. As long as you continue trying to keep up with him he has no need to go elsewhere, or self serve with porn. The reason I think he's addicted is because he's compulsive about it. You yourself equated it to a pack-a-day smoker.

One of the key factors I think I read about sex addictions is whether it interferes in your daily life and the way you describe him that would be yes. Also at the rate you are going it's going to be a drain on your relationship as well.


----------



## TooMuchFun (Aug 5, 2011)

magnoliagal said:


> Not necessarily. As long as you continue trying to keep up with him he has no need to go elsewhere, or self serve with porn. The reason I think he's addicted is because he's compulsive about it. You yourself equated it to a pack-a-day smoker.
> 
> One of the key factors I think I read about sex addictions is whether it interferes in your daily life and the way you describe him that would be yes. Also at the rate you are going it's going to be a drain on your relationship as well.


Yeah, i would definitely say that it's interfering with our daily lives. but another reason why i hesitate to say that he's a sex addict is because i think this is genetic in his family. he comes from a strict catholic family (i.e., no birth control) and he has 11 siblings, so... yeah. but his upbringing was otherwise normal and he's never been subject to any trauma or abuse that might trigger sex addiction. isn't it true that sex addicts were victims of abuse or have some psychological damage in their backgrounds? can someone just be born predisposed to sex addiction?


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, the definition of sex addict is not a frequency issue. f you enjoy sex, it does not mean you're addicted. If, however, your sexual activity hinders your relationships, keeps you from forming a long-term, honest, loving relationship, or compels you to be deceptive, you are definitely addicted. f you have sex 5 times a day it does not necessarily mean you are addicted.
Sex is about relationships. If the relationship between you and your partner is meaningful and monogamous and you both have the time, energy, and desire to have sex 5 times a day, you are engaging in enjoyable sex. 

The two of you need to set expectations and if you can't keep up, He should find other outlest for his energy. (IMHO)
Check sexualcontrol.com


----------



## TooMuchFun (Aug 5, 2011)

KanDo said:


> Well, the definition of sex addict is not a frequency issue. f you enjoy sex, it does not mean you're addicted. If, however, your sexual activity hinders your relationships, keeps you from forming a long-term, honest, loving relationship, or compels you to be deceptive, you are definitely addicted. f you have sex 5 times a day it does not necessarily mean you are addicted.
> Sex is about relationships. If the relationship between you and your partner is meaningful and monogamous and you both have the time, energy, and desire to have sex 5 times a day, you are engaging in enjoyable sex.
> 
> The two of you need to set expectations and if you can't keep up, He should find other outlest for his energy. (IMHO)
> Check sexualcontrol.com


This is exactly what i was thinking. he's normal in all other respects and our relationship is otherwise fantastic; he just has a bigger appetite for sex (with me) than i can handle.

we've talked about this numerous times and he's repeatedly agreed to meet me halfway. we set boundaries and limits that he keeps to for a while, but it ends up falling apart because he gets nervous, fidgety, and stressed like i mentioned above and i end up giving in when he approaches me. sometimes we'll set a limit of once a day, five days a week, but he'll be able to seduce me into exceeding it and then everything goes out the window.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

The fact that he has physical withdrawal symptoms (sweating?!?!) for going a few hours without sex sounds like an addiction to me. There is no need to look for causes in his childhood. Anyone can have an addiction to practically anything. Think about it this way: is there any nicotine or heroin involved in a gambling addiction? That is simply a 'hobby' that has no external chemical reason for being addictive; and yet, it often becomes a true addiction. Sex releases chemicals in the brain, these chemicals CAN be addictive. I think your husband is suffering from an addiction primarily on the basis of presenting physical symptoms. I'm less convinced on the basis of things like how it affects his relationships, you're either addicted or you aren't, but you could be in a relationship with another sex addict, you'd just never notice.

If you are serious about wanting to have children, I think you're going to have to address this through counseling. Having children means there will be periods of time when you simply cannot have sex, and other periods of time where you might want to but shouldn't (for example, if you are completely exhausted), and still other periods of time where you just won't want to as often as you do now. He needs to be able to function like a healthy man without sex multiple times per day - that is pretty much a given. 

It can be very healthy to have sex multiple times per day, every day, for years, if that's what everyone involved wants. It is not healthy to HAVE to do so, in order to function. I really hope you can get him into counseling to address this. It's not as normal as you want to convince yourself that it is, I'm afraid.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Hmm... I could have written your thread more than 20 years ago. My H was exactly the same! 

Didn't know anything about sexual addiction then (still really don't), but my H did not seem to have withdrawal symptoms - like sweating or being jumpy because he didn't have sex. He just really, really liked to have sex. I could not keep up with him. We did have to devise ways to compromise - you might need to explore how you two can work out some sort of solution.

I will say, that it did get to a crisis point for us about 3 years or so into the marriage where I was ready to leave. It can be difficult to live with someone like that at times.  We were able to work it out and things smoothed out enough where we were (and are) both satisfied, but it took work and compromise from BOTH of us to get to that point.

Are you letting your husband know how this makes you feel? If not, you should be trying to have some candid conversations about what each of you needs and wants in your marriage and how you can work together to make that happen.

Best wishes.


----------



## TooMuchFun (Aug 5, 2011)

Enchantment said:


> Hmm... I could have written your thread more than 20 years ago. My H was exactly the same!
> 
> Didn't know anything about sexual addiction then (still really don't), but my H did not seem to have withdrawal symptoms - like sweating or being jumpy because he didn't have sex. He just really, really liked to have sex. I could not keep up with him. We did have to devise ways to compromise - you might need to explore how you two can work out some sort of solution.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. To be honest, it's not so much that I mind having sex so often. He's really hot and the sex is always really good. Even when I really think I don't want to, he's able to seduce me and make me want to. It's that I don't *need* to have it as often as he apparently does, and i would like to be able to cut down to prepare for a future in which it just won't be possible to do it so often. We have talked about it, but nothing that we've agreed to has stuck, mostly because he can't seem to control himself and I haven't got the willpower to force it on him. 

The other thing that he loves doing other than having sex is working out, and I think that might actually be contributing to his hyperactive libido. But I don't want him to stop working out just so his sex drive can be normal.


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

I very much think your husband has an issue with anxiety and that may in part be sex addiction.

I have had issues with anxiety and some depression my whole life. I also could have sex with my wife 3 times a day every day if she would let me (we are no where close to that). Sex is a huge anxiety release and anxiety for a lot of people turns on their sex drive. For me, I get HORNY when anxious.

Really, I think the best thing may be him seeing IC for anxiety, stop smoking, and get on anti-anxiety medication.

I cannot stress how much I think this is the cause and root of this. 

Has he ever had an issue with anxiety or depression? Has he ever had a panic attack? When you argue does he get anxious or push very hard? Could he go 3 days strait without coffee, sex, smoking, etc? If not, I think the answer lies there.


----------



## TooMuchFun (Aug 5, 2011)

anx said:


> I very much think your husband has an issue with anxiety and that may in part be sex addiction.
> 
> I have had issues with anxiety and some depression my whole life. I also could have sex with my wife 3 times a day every day if she would let me (we are no where close to that). Sex is a huge anxiety release and anxiety for a lot of people turns on their sex drive.
> 
> Really, I think the best thing may be him seeing IC for anxiety, stop smoking, and get on anti-anxiety medication.


Interesting observation. What was causing your anxiety? In my husband's case, the only time he gets stressed out or nervous is if he doesn't get sex. I can't think of anything else in his life that might be causing him to have anxiety or depression. He usually doesn't stress over other things, and is generally pretty laid-back otherwise. 

BTW, to clarify, my husband doesn't smoke, but when he doesn't get his sex, he acts like a heavy smoker who hasn't had a cigarette in a while. I just meant that as a metaphor.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

TooMuchFun said:


> Interesting observation. What was causing your anxiety? In my husband's case, the only time he gets stressed out or nervous is if he doesn't get sex. I can't think of anything else in his life that might be causing him to have anxiety or depression. He usually doesn't stress over other things, and is generally pretty laid-back otherwise.
> 
> BTW, to clarify, my husband doesn't smoke, but when he doesn't get his sex, he acts like a heavy smoker who hasn't had a cigarette in a while. I just meant that as a metaphor.


What was he like before you guys married? Or before you even met? What kind of relationships did he have?

I'm not sure it's really a problem unless both of you believe that it is a problem. However, you are right that there could be points in your married lives where you may not be able to accommodate so much. Is he satisfied if you do manual or oral stimulation on him, or does it always have to be intercourse?


----------



## whammy (Apr 22, 2011)

this is the definition of "white people problems" 

"my husband is great in bed, great husband, im very attracted to him and I love him... but he just wants me too much"


your a perfect example of why husbands should still game their wives... why they should still try to be aloof, semi-jerky, mysterious badboys even after they get married. The only reason your not into it is because he doesnt allow you to chase him... hes throwing it all on you ( all his love, all his attraction, all his whatever else) and the fact that he is great in bed, attractive, and a good husband means nothing because you get all of him without even trying.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow. I would say he has a problem.

My husband and I both have high libidos (average 5-6 times a week) but your man sounds a little out of control with the fact that he can't do "life things" without NEEDING sex right that moment.


----------



## TooMuchFun (Aug 5, 2011)

Enchantment said:


> What was he like before you guys married? Or before you even met? What kind of relationships did he have?
> 
> I'm not sure it's really a problem unless both of you believe that it is a problem. However, you are right that there could be points in your married lives where you may not be able to accommodate so much. Is he satisfied if you do manual or oral stimulation on him, or does it always have to be intercourse?


He's been like this for as long as I've known him. He told me he lost his virginity at age 16 and his sex drive has been full-throttle since then. Our relationship actually began on purely sexual terms; we met at a club, had sex a few times that night, and became f-buddies because the sex was so amazing, but we formed a deeper connection as we started to spend more time together. He used to be promiscuous before we got together but he stopped seeing other girls when he realized we had feelings for each other. He told me he's had a girlfriend break up with him and one whom he broke up with because he wanted much more sex than they did, but that their sex drives were much lower than mine.

I can usually tide him over with a bj, but eventually he needs intercourse. When I'm on my period and can't have intercourse, i have to give him multiple bjs and let him titty-f me, and he gets the rest of his fix through porn and masturbation. He tells me that when I'm out of town, he masturbates "constantly" (I hope that's all he does, but i have no reason to believe that he's ever cheated on me).


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

TooMuchFun said:


> When I'm on my period and can't have intercourse, i have to give him multiple bjs and let him titty-f me, and he gets the rest of his fix through porn and masturbation. He tells me that when I'm out of town, he masturbates "constantly" (I hope that's all he does, but i have no reason to believe that he's ever cheated on me).


Wow. 

I'm all for period-lovin' (haha my husband doesn't care when I'm on it). But it's not CRAZY sex because I am in pain and feel crappy! 

Does he care how you feel?

How does this make you feel...being treated like this?


----------



## TooMuchFun (Aug 5, 2011)

whammy said:


> this is the definition of "white people problems"
> 
> "my husband is great in bed, great husband, im very attracted to him and I love him... but he just wants me too much"
> 
> ...


I didn't say i wasn't into it; i am into it. But i'm just having trouble keeping up with him and i think this isn't sustainable. i appreciate that my husband wants me and gives me his all, but i just can't continue having sex with him multiple times a day every day. there will come a time when we physically can't have sex as often as we do now and i want him to be prepared for it.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Also, if you feel like there's a problem (too much or too little sex) then there is a problem. Period.


----------



## TooMuchFun (Aug 5, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Wow.
> 
> I'm all for period-lovin' (haha my husband doesn't care when I'm on it). But it's not CRAZY sex because I am in pain and feel crappy!
> 
> ...


Sex when i'm on my period is excruciatingly painful for me; we tried it once and then never tried it again. He says he's fine with that and he leaves me alone after a couple of bjs and some titty-fing (which i don't really mind too much, in all honesty), then he goes and takes care of himself if he wants more. So from his perspective he's already compromising.


----------



## ren (Aug 1, 2011)

whammy said:


> this is the definition of "white people problems"
> 
> "my husband is great in bed, great husband, im very attracted to him and I love him... but he just wants me too much"
> 
> ...


This is a pretty funny comment, but the older I get the more this has seemed like the truth. Women lose sexual desire for men who aren't ever unavailable in some way. It doesn't entirely make sense, but unless you can at least play the badboy on occasion she will lose her attraction. Some kind of nonconscious process in the female mind gradually desexualizes any man who doesn't periodically meet certain criteria. The original poster has a husband who is apparently a great guy, but he's also ready to get it on all the time. I bet he even begs on occasion. He isn't having sex with other people, it's not about that, it's about having sex with her. He is always available, his desire for her is explicitly constant, and thus she develops a problem.

All that said, hypersexual behavior like his can be caused by various things. It may just be how he is (I'm the same way!), but it may also be due to a mental disorder (e.g. hypomania) or drug intake (e.g. bupropion). You should investigate what medications he takes and read up on the causes and symptoms of mania, especially if his hypersexual behavior is causing serious problems for either of you. I personally become surly and significantly prone to depression if I don't have sex at least a few times per week, and I very rarely sleep well unless I've had sex within a couple hours of going to bed. I think it's entirely normal that a lack of sex has negative physiological effects. Our bodies have evolved to respond positively to sex, it's a feature.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Nothing sexier than when my husband takes off on his motorcycle...all day long I can't WAIT til he gets home so I can jump him LOL

Sorry, off topic.


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

I am really the only person I know with a sex drive as high as your husband. I seriously can get off 5 times a day and still wake up very horny. It's actually not fun and damaging to a relationship where my wife is more of a 3 times a week person. 

I think its great that you keep up with him as much ad you do. 

For me anxiety and sex drive go hand in hand. When I'm stressed at work, I need sex. When life is good, my drive is lower, but still 2-3 times a day. I laughed when reading posts about men trying to have kids and struggling to finish every other day. It's a problem I wish I had. Sometimes this drive feels like a curse.

Is there a history of anxiety on his side of the family? I think if your husband were to have a very hard time in his life, it might come out more. 

Finally, I'm separated and on antidepressants. For the first time in my life, I only want sex every other day. It's actually really nice. I feel normal.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow, someone opened a time capsule and read a 15 y/o letter from my wife!

My advice: stop worrying. He's getting more from you than most women will put out. If I look at your 4:30PM post, I can say few women will do that. If he has any brains at all he knows this.


----------



## Cross (Aug 1, 2011)

Working out does not usually amp ones sex drive.

Does he have any hobbies? Does he watch a lot of porn?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Hmm... Typically addictive behavior leads with LESS pleasure as the activity increases. If there is such a thing as a sex addict then he or she would tend to climax less and delay orgasm more and more with more frequency but at the same time no fall off in the 'hydraulics' of it. That is, a male sex addict would tend to have have sex more and more with fewer ejaculations but with no fall off in ability to have and maintain erections. So my thought is that if your husband maintains his 'normal' frequency of ejaculations with increased frequency of vigor of sex with you then he's not a 'sex addict'.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

I wish my husband wanted sex all the time...


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Hey TooMuchFun ~

I guess I'm strugglling with what you advice you are seeking. Are you asking about whether your husband is normal, or do you have concerns about whether his type of frequency is sustainable?

If you are worried about the sustainability, then just have an open, honest discussion with him. Tell him that you are worried that as you go through life together there may be certain curve balls that will be thrown your way that may impact the ability to continue sex as frequently as it is now, and ask how he feels about that and tell him your worries.

If you are currently struggling keeping up with the frequency, just be honest with him. If he cares anything about you at all, then he would be willing to work with you so you can get to a situation that works for both of you.

Best wishes.


----------



## TooMuchFun (Aug 5, 2011)

Enchantment said:


> Hey TooMuchFun ~
> 
> I guess I'm strugglling with what you advice you are seeking. Are you asking about whether your husband is normal, or do you have concerns about whether his type of frequency is sustainable?
> 
> If you are worried about the sustainability, then just have an open, honest discussion with him. Tell him that you are worried that as you go through life together there may be certain curve balls that will be thrown your way that may impact the ability to continue sex as frequently as it is now, and ask how he feels about that and tell him your worries.


I guess both of those things, but moreso the latter. The truth is that i don't mind the frequency that much right now; i don't NEED sex nearly as much as he does, but i am a very sexual person and he's so good at sex that he can bring me around even when i'm not in the mood. But my worry is that our current level is just not sustainable given that our responsibilities will only increase in the future. We've talked about it and i think he understands that, but he seems to be thinking along the lines of we'll cross that bridge when we get there. My view is that we should already start adjusting our sex life to prepare for when life gets busier. We've tried to do that but any limits that we set fall apart because he doesn't have the discipline to stick to them (and truthfully, I can't seem to muster up the willpower to be strict with him since the sex is so good). So that's where the question comes in of whether or not it's normal for a man to want sex this much.


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

For me its normal. 2-3 times a day is what I've been at for 4 years. I'm 28 and am more interest in it with stress at work or when working out. I don't use porn either. I'm just horny all the time. Again, I have an underlying anxiety issue that has been fine for many years, but if the **** hit the fan, I would have panic attacks.

It's actually not fun. You basically can't stop thinking about sex. He is lucky to have you but Idk what he is going to do if you guys get busier. 

I can limit it to 3 times a week with my wife, but after a few days I'm also acting like a smoker and easily get angry if rejected. I love my wife very much and am in a scientific field. I cannot be rational about it. My body pushes me very hard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TooMuchFun (Aug 5, 2011)

anx said:


> For me its normal. 2-3 times a day is what I've been at for 4 years. I'm 28 and am more interest in it with stress at work or when working out. I don't use porn either. I'm just horny all the time. Again, I have an underlying anxiety issue that has been fine for many years, but if the **** hit the fan, I would have panic attacks.
> 
> It's actually not fun. You basically can't stop thinking about sex. He is lucky to have you but Idk what he is going to do if you guys get busier.
> 
> ...


My husband says he loves being so sexual and so horny all the time. He thinks it's some kind of macho thing, and he takes it as a huge ego and confidence booster if he can please me in bed (which is good for me I guess, since he's always sensitive to what I want and makes sure that I orgasm). But he also gets the smoker symptoms you mentioned when he can't do it, except that he doesn't get angry; his personality is actually pretty laid back and he doesn't get upset easily over anything. I just hope that doesn't change when it becomes impossible for us to have sex as much as we do now.


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

I did really like it a few years ago. I went through marriage issues with my wife that are in my profile. When things aren't great and my wife doesn't want sex, nothing good comes from being this horny. If I was having sex and bjs as much as your husband, I would be much more ok with it.

I just want to stress what it is physically for me. I have no control over it and the smoker symptoms are very very bad sometimes. I'm sure I'm no fun to be around. 

I used to use porn a few years ago to fill the gap between my basically out of control needs and what my wife wanted. It was a good outlet and I would be more sane. I was already horny, so in 5 minutes I could get release and feel sane without the smoker symptoms. I haven't read nor do you need to write if he uses porn or you are ok with it. I was never crazy with porn. Maybe 2 days a week to take the edge off. I don't use porn anymore because religion has become a bigger part of my life. I have to be focused on self control and know that if I'm horny, I need to just take a shower and not start an argument. Five minutes later, all the pent up frustration is gone and I can be the loving and not demanding husband I need to be for my wife who is a three time a week person with a few hjs for good behavior.

It's very likely that he will be more angry. I certainly was. He might be fine though. I might do a week long experiment and promise to screw him more the week before and week after. Have sex only once or not at all that week and see how it goes. Make sure things are going to work.

Best of luck and God bless
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Your husband has a very high testosterone level. 

Your hubsand enjoys it, he choose you over those other women because you was sexually compatible. Too few men make sure of these things before they marry, they hope for the best and often have many fights & suffer afterwards. My husband even suffered (I say shamefully) 

ONe nice thing that might ease your mind -- as men age, their testosterone levels generally descrease a few %'s a year as women's levels go up just a little. Men's sexual PRIME is in their teens-20's and women's are their 30's -40's. So you & he may accaully be a perfect sexual match in another 10 years! 

Explained here:



> *Balance the seesaw*. When they were first married, the man remembered, he always took the sexual lead, pulling his wife close and whispering his desire to make love. But now, 20 years later, she often makes the first move.
> 
> 
> Again, hormonal changes are bringing the couple into closer balance. Men and women both produce testosterone and estrogen, but the proportion of each changes over the years. The male's shifting levels of estrogen and testosterone may make him more willing to follow than to lead, happy for his wife to set the pace. And as a woman's estrogen declines and her testosterone becomes proportionately greater, she may become more assertive.


 Are you a woman with alot of energy naturally ? If so, I wouldn't worry too much about having kids , so long as you are careful to not put them before your husband (I made that mistake). We have 6 (pre-school to college age) and so long as you have a locked door , you can still have alot of sex. We have not let it slow us down. 

I've always had ALOT of energy, even having the kids didn't shake it. Though I messed up by putting my husband on the back burner like I mentioned . I think it is great that you are asking these questions. 

But you did mention 2 times a week would be GOOD for you --so My concern FOR YOU -is if you are not enjoying it --it may lead to resentment in you, you may hide this from him and grow to dispise the act and loose desire for him. THIS IS A CONCERN. 

NONE of this would he healthy. 

But then you also said he is such a generous Lover who knows how to seduce you so well that he ALWAYS gets you going!! 

*So which is it, HE does want it TOO MUCH or more a worry of the future -because NOW is OK & fine, no resentment, and not a burden???
*

If NOW is good , if now you are truly happy with , because of his skills in seduction, then I would say you have ONE blessed marraige & something to be very very thankful for, and your husband choose very wisely in YOU. 

I am doing more of the Seduction in my marriage NOW & sometimes he may not really be totally into it at 1st but I always get him going . It makes me feel good to have that "ability", and he also loves going for the ride. This is all a blessing in marraige.


----------



## TooMuchFun (Aug 5, 2011)

SimplyAmorous - Thanks for your post, it put my mind at ease a little. I realized that the way I wrote my original post, I made it seem like I find it burdensome to have sex as much as my husband does. For the most part, I don't. I am indeed incredibly lucky that we formed a strong enough personal and emotional connection to get married, because we started out as just f-buddies due to the amazing sex. I had quite a few partners before I met my husband and I can say that he's better (and bigger ;-) ) in bed than any man I had been with. He has so much stamina and has introduced me to so many kinky new things, and I literally have mind-blowing multiple orgasms almost every time we have sex, even when I'm not totally in the mood to start out with. No other man has ever done that to me. So although I would be satisfied with twice a week, it's not as if I mind doing it more often. I'm just kind of insecure about how often we do it and worried about the future, that's all.

Both of us are actually pretty high-energy people; we both work out regularly and wake up at 6 am or so even on weekends. We would definitely make time for sex even after we had kids and/or I started working, but I'm sure we won't be able to do it multiple times a day like we often do now. I'm beginning to think that my husband's we'll-cross-that-bridge-when-we-get-there approach might be best; perhaps his level of desire will automatically adjust to accomodate the additional responsibilities and busier schedules that will result when our family grows.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

TooMuchFun, I FREAKING ENVY your sex life, enjoy the hell out of it! My husbands wasn't no casanova like yours, he was too much of a "Nice guy" & I used to have so darn many inhibitions & religious thinking to cloud my sexual mind - my biggest regrets in life is NOT talking advantage of my husband when he was feeling it MORE LIKE YOURS in his youth. 

So honey, you have the world at your feet, I envy you, you won't have any regrets like me when you hit mid life. 

Bless you & him - you sound a PERFECT match to me.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

TooMuchFun said:


> Both of us are actually pretty high-energy people; we both work out regularly and wake up at 6 am or so even on weekends. We would definitely make time for sex even after we had kids and/or I started working, but I'm sure we won't be able to do it multiple times a day like we often do now. I'm beginning to think that my husband's we'll-cross-that-bridge-when-we-get-there approach might be best; perhaps his level of desire will automatically adjust to accomodate the additional responsibilities and busier schedules that will result when our family grows.


:iagree: I can't emphasize this enough. Now that I have three kids, I look back fondly to the times my wife and I had alone, when we could do what we wanted without worrying about them. Don't constrain yourself now. Enjoy your life.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

TooMuchFun said:


> We would definitely make time for sex even after we had kids and/or I started working


famous last words.


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

So if you dont want sex everyday, whats to stop you from giving him a BJ, or handjob daily?
Something that doesnt tire you out but leaves him satisfied? 

You dont have any kids..sounds like you have the time..

Just saying cuz I think my wife kinda feels like you, Im always wanting it..dont show it as much as your husband though(no sweating, or wanting quickies at lunch) ..but still.. if she knows I want it..why not do something about it?


----------



## eireace (Aug 12, 2011)

TooMuchFun said:


> Thanks for your reply. To be honest, it's not so much that I mind having sex so often. He's really hot and the sex is always really good. Even when I really think I don't want to, he's able to seduce me and make me want to. It's that I don't *need* to have it as often as he apparently does, and i would like to be able to cut down to prepare for a future in which it just won't be possible to do it so often. We have talked about it, but nothing that we've agreed to has stuck, mostly because he can't seem to control himself and I haven't got the willpower to force it on him.
> 
> _*The other thing that he loves doing other than having sex is working out, and I think that might actually be contributing to his hyperactive libido. But I don't want him to stop working out just so his sex drive can be normal*._


Just going to look at your problem from something that has not been considered. You say he likes to work out, well I know that a lot of guys working out in gym tend to take supplements. Now if your husband is a frequent gym user and a well built guy then theres more than a good chance he's taking supplements. Some supplements are test boosters and some side effects of bodybuilding supplements increase sex drive, energy, libido etc quite a lot. Some also have the effect of decreasing these things and so its possible to compensate he takes libido enhancing supplements. Obviously I have no idea what your husband may be taking, he may be taking nothing, but its definitely something to consider, and if you did find he was taking supplements, well its quite an easily solved solution to your problem. Regardless wish you all the best!


----------

